# Widescreen



## Gorre (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello thar.
I decided to finally get around to seriously figuring out linux, but hit upon a snag instantly:
It wont let me change my resolution to 1680x1050.

If anyone could give a simple (I'm a bit thick y'see) helping hand on how to allow Ubuntu to display at this res, I'd appreciate it.

Cheers all.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Oct 20, 2006)

you'll need to enable it in your xorg.conf file.
open up your terminal and type in:  vim xorg.conf, 
press i to enable you to edit the text,
scroll down until you find something that shows you all of your monitor profiles,
change it, make sure you get the profile you want,
press shift+: and type wq,
close terminal,
press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the xserver,
your new resolution should show up in your options.

I'm pretty sure this is how you do it sorry i cant go in to even more detail but i guess you could consider me a noob too LOL.


----------

